# How about PEAVEY PC-1600X (midi controller)?



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2014)

I found an used one.

I'm looking for a compact midi controller with just faders but mostly it comes with 

faders as well as lots of knobs which are useless to me.

I have KORG nanoKONTROL2 but failed to assign CC#11 to one of the faders on it.

I need to control expression (CC#11), volume (CC#6) and other CCs in Logic X.

Looks like PC-1600X is what I'm looking for. 

Would you recommend to make me buy it?

I know it's an old model. So your comments would be appreciated.


----------



## The Darris (Apr 23, 2014)

A lot of pros still use this product, or a version of it. It is capable doing what you need it to and probably more. Good luck.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2014)

The Darris @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> A lot of pros still use this product, or a version of it. It is capable doing what you need it to and probably more. Good luck.



Thanks Darris,

One thing I'm concerned is..

When I assign CC to one of the sliders, do I need to tweak something in software PEAVEY offers like Korg does?

Or, can I do it simply on LED window of PC-1600X?

Sounds like idiot question. Your comments would be appreciated.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 23, 2014)

Much as I love the feel of hardware, you are probably better off with an iPad with the Yamaha Faders and Pads app for this.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 23, 2014)

I retired mine for a more capable BCF 2000, but mine still works at home for editing anything I need and it's faders are still of great quality.
If you ever see an Oberheim MC-3000D (desktop) which I doubt anyone using would ever sell, grab that too.
Mine has worked for 19 years and can still apply it's 48 programmable velocity curves to any sample library that seems difficult to play.
Developers often use great controllers to hear their selected velocity layers but our sub par controllers barely pull off playing 3-4 different velocities w/o some editing.
The MC-3000D will take a piece of crap Jap Junkwagon like my Privia PX-3S and turn it into a decent 4 zone controller.
Old is good when it comes to controllers, new is just regurgitated crap as they know most musicians will whine about cash, so they give them shit knowing they will chow down with pleasure.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> I retired mine for a more capable BCF 2000, but mine still works at home for editing anything I need and it's faders are still of great quality.
> If you ever see an Oberheim MC-3000D (desktop) which I doubt anyone using would ever sell, grab that too.
> Mine has worked for 19 years and can still apply it's 48 programmable velocity curves to any sample library that seems difficult to play.
> Developers often use great controllers to hear their selected velocity layers but our sub par controllers barely pull off playing 3-4 different velocities w/o some editing.
> ...



Thanks for your input!

I searched for it. It looks good to me! 

But it seems it doesn't come out any more like PC-1600X.

How can I get it? :(


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Much as I love the feel of hardware, you are probably better off with an iPad with the Yamaha Faders and Pads app for this.



Thanks for your reply. But I like hardware touch feeling.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 23, 2014)

sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Much as I love the feel of hardware, you are probably better off with an iPad with the Yamaha Faders and Pads app for this.
> ...



As do I, but hardware degrades over time.In the en d, I decided it was time to get off that wagon, but I understand your desire not to,


----------



## Mahlon (Apr 23, 2014)

I've always wanted on of these.

Mahlon


----------



## artsoundz (Apr 23, 2014)

chimuelo @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> I retired mine for a more capable BCF 2000, but mine still works at home for editing anything I need and it's faders are still of great quality.
> If you ever see an Oberheim MC-3000D (desktop) which I doubt anyone using would ever sell, grab that too.
> Mine has worked for 19 years and can still apply it's 48 programmable velocity curves to any sample library that seems difficult to play.
> Developers often use great controllers to hear their selected velocity layers but our sub par controllers barely pull off playing 3-4 different velocities w/o some editing.
> ...



"Jap" ? Seriously? Its 2014 friend.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 23, 2014)

Among people who's with PC-1600X, is there anyone who can check if the adapter is for which voltage?

If it says 110-240v, I don't need an electric transformer. 

According to manual, it says to use only the 16 (VAC) 1000ma adapter provided. 

I can't understand what it means.

I hesitate to get it because of it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## proxima (Apr 23, 2014)

sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> Among people who's with PC-1600X, is there anyone who can check if the adapter is for which voltage?
> 
> If it says 110-240v, I don't need an electric transformer.
> 
> ...


Even if it only supports 120V, you should be able to find the right after-market adapter. 16 VAC (as in, AC rather than DC) 1000ma seems like a common enough configuration for music stuff (the PreSonus 150-HKA16-1000 Power Supply, for example, is exactly 16VAC 1000ma which takes in 120v, so you just need the 220 equivalent and the right adapter end, which looks pretty standard on the PC-1600X). 

It's important not to get the cheapest thing you find, and also avoid 16V DC adapters (e.g. a laptop power adapter). There's one on this page (http://www.esr.co.uk/electronics/powers ... plugac.htm) which might violate the first rule of being a bit too cheap, but AC -> AC adapters aren't that complicated.


----------



## samphony (Apr 23, 2014)

I bought one last year and use it everyday. Even though I have the Doepfer lmk4+ I just love the faders on the pc1600x. I also use the 16 buttons on the pc1600x in conjunction with http://www.audiogrocery.com/a.g_toolkit_pro.htm

I also use an ipad for lemur and logic remote but prefer the pc1600x and the Euphonix mc mix.

I totally recommend it.


----------



## snattack (Apr 23, 2014)

sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> I found an used one.
> 
> I'm looking for a compact midi controller with just faders but mostly it comes with
> 
> ...



I've assigned CC11 to mine, what didn't work? Did other CCs work?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 24, 2014)

Kenton Control Freak is a similar piece of hardware, and comes in an 8-fader model as well as a 16-fader model.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 24, 2014)

snattack @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I found an used one.
> ...




In logic, I can assign any knobs and faders of nanoKONTROL2 to volume, pan and other parameters like cutoff in any channel strip through control surface manager.

But for me, it's only possible when I load Logic's software like exs24.

For VEPRO or Kontakt, I can't figure out how to assign CC#11 to faders of nanoKONTROL2. 

I also tried something in nanoKONTROL Editor.

is there something wrong in the image attached? I assigned CC#11 like shown. 

But it doesn't work in Logic. 

Could you let me know how to do it?


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 24, 2014)

proxima @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Among people who's with PC-1600X, is there anyone who can check if the adapter is for which voltage?
> ...



Thanks a lot for your kind reply. Looks like I have to find a right adapter before buying it.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 24, 2014)

artsoundz @ Wed Apr 23 said:


> "Jap" ? Seriously? Its 2014 friend.



I guess the "anese" added would have changed the entire meaning of the sentence.

Sorry, I shall strive to be politically correct in the future.
When I tip the bagger at the grocery store, I shall tell him he is an agricultural product organizer so he too won't be offended... o-[][]-o


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 24, 2014)

sunnykim @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> snattack @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> 
> 
> > sunnykim @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> ...



I reply myself. It seems It's solved by reinstalling a midi driver and installing CONTROL SURFACE PLUG-IN FOR GARAGEBAND/LOGIC.

CC#11 through nanoKontrol worked. But after minutes, it doesn't work again.
I think there's something wrong with communication between Logic and nanokontrol editor. Some help needed! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Apr 24, 2014)

As an alternate option, have a look at Livid Instruments. They make some really nice, versatile MIDI controllers to suit just about any purpose. And they're built like tanks. They are also meticulous about their quality control. In addition to selling their controllers on their site and through some distributors, they sell their b-stock items on eBay, which can be had for significant savings, and b-stock often literally means a slightly smudged screen printed logo...very minor blemishes.

I have no affiliation, but I think they make some of the best general purpose MIDI controllers (sans keys) on the market today.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 24, 2014)

Using Livids Elements and a Euro rack case you can really customize your needs, and also use hardware MIDI via the PCI-e card for the best MIDI as USBs data chunks are glitchy on faders in real time. 
Nothing a DAW can't smooth out but why waste time editing when music can be made.


----------



## snattack (Apr 24, 2014)

sunnykim @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> sunnykim @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> 
> 
> > snattack @ Wed Apr 23 said:
> ...



The editor isn't a middle man between nanoKontrol & Logic, it writes the information to the controller. Have you done "Communications -> Write screen data"?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Apr 25, 2014)

Jdiggity1 @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> Kenton Control Freak is a similar piece of hardware, and comes in an 8-fader model as well as a 16-fader model.



Andrew K. of Audiobro has one of those and it is a tank and feels really good. Unfortunately, they stopped making them.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a great controller , solid build , I've had mine for a very long time . It's very easy to assign controllers to all faders / buttons and setup without software , but if you really want that option there was a piece of software released for programing it many , many years back which is still around .


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Apr 25, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri 25 Apr said:


> Jdiggity1 @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Kenton Control Freak is a similar piece of hardware, and comes in an 8-fader model as well as a 16-fader model.
> ...



I sold mine about 8 months ago, and I've been looking for a second hand one to re-purchase ever since.
I've made some silly decisions in my time...


----------



## Jem7 (Apr 25, 2014)

I wish to find one of them in here someday


----------



## synthnut (Apr 25, 2014)

Try this ....

https://jlcooper.com/_php/family.php?fam=midi

Jim


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 25, 2014)

synthnut @ Fri Apr 25 said:


> Try this ....
> 
> https://jlcooper.com/_php/family.php?fam=midi
> 
> Jim



Thanks for the info.

Looks very simple and compact I've been looking for…

In addition, it has motorized faders. Is it working well?

I'm curious about sensitivity of faders.

But it's expensive! I wish to have it in near future.


----------



## jiten (Apr 25, 2014)

It may also be beneficial to look into Behringer xtouch compact. I think they're supposed to release sometime this summer.


----------



## sunnykim (Apr 25, 2014)

snattack @ Thu Apr 24 said:


> sunnykim @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> 
> 
> > sunnykim @ Thu Apr 24 said:
> ...



Thanks snattack,
I reset the editor and assign CC#11 again and did " "Communications -> Write screen data". Finally it's working. I'm happy. 
It should be working in background while doing Logic, right?


----------



## wst3 (Apr 26, 2014)

Non Keyboard Controllers are a bit of an under-served market segment. I think that's because we all work so differently once we get past the keyboard.

I have an array of controllers that I use, partly because no one controller does everything I need, and partly because this arrangement just crept into my workflow.

I use a Peavey StudioMix, which replaced a PC-1600X years ago. Sometimes I do regret making the swap, the 1600 is probably the most flexible controller I've owned, but the motorized faders are a more familiar way to mix.

I use a Lexicon MRC to control my PCM-90, and LXP-1 & LXP-5 processors. The built in macros make life so easy.

I use a Yamaha MCS-2 for most of my MIDI control messages. I so prefer the mod wheel to the Roland style joystick (which is the controller on my Roland/Rhodes MK-80 master keyboard.) The extra faders and buttons go in and out of fashion as I tweak my appraoch.

Recently I retired the MCS-2 in favor of my EPS Classic keyboard. The wheels are larger, it has both channel and poly aftertouch, and it provides an alternate action, but it takes up too much space, so I think I'm going to swap back.

For a while I used an Oberheim xK as my second keyboard, I guess that could come out of retirement, but I am trying to trim down.

I still have a pair of JLCooper Fadermasters (the first generation) but they are currently in a box. They are great controllers, but I mixing moving and static faders is confusing to me, and I've never adjusted to using faders for sending CC messages (I watch videos where guys are using faders for CCs and it blows my mind<G>!)

And I have a first generation NI Kore that I am slowly mapping to various plug-ins. It has turned out to be a lot more effort and time than I expected, but it does work well.

Last, but not least, I have a Frontier Design Tranzport as my remote control. I can use it anywhere with no cable getting in my way, and it does exactly what I need.

I had, for a brief time, the Novation Zero SL. That was the ticket for controlling synths, processors, effects, you name it. Right up to the part where Automap just did not work well with Sonar. I don't remember which version of Sonar, but the extra wrapped plugins were a nightmare to manage. (Managing plug-ins remains one of Sonar's weak points!) But the electronic scribble strips were awesome!

So... if I could have one box that did all of that - and integrated into my software painlessly - I'd be very happy, but it does not exist.

The PC-1600x will get you most of those capabilities. It is a well thought out, and well made product.

Anything from JLCooper will also provide myriad capabilities, and is also well thought out and well made, but dang, they are expensive! I do like the idea of being able to combine units to create my own unique solution.

Steinberg used to have a similar product, not sure if it is still on the market.

And then you can go up market, CM Automation, Euponix, and others make some pretty nice controllers.

You can also build you own!

If this is your first foray into an external controller I guess I'd say go for it. Buy the PC-1600x. Find out if it meets your needs. If it doesn't you can add another box that adds capabilities, or swap it for something a little closer to your objectives.

At least that's what I'd do!


----------

